# Northern Fairfield County, Connecticut Driver, Dump truck Available



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Guys,

I am available as a sub with a 2500 truck and also have a International 4900 dump truck with a 10' body for snow removal. If need be can also operate skid steer, loader. Contact me with questions locations at [email protected]

Pete


----------

